# Cool Guthrie Govan lesson on Shawn Lane style licks



## Harry (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry if this has been posted before.
This is really awesome and I just saw it today.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 20, 2009)

Its a good lesson - I have tabs if anyone wants for some reason.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 20, 2009)

cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 20, 2009)

I've seen this before. I actually didn't bother with much of them because they were quite insane, but thanks for sharing. The world needs more Shawn Lane and Guthrie Govan.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Mar 21, 2009)

In case anyone's interested.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 21, 2009)

I suspect Andreas has many, many scans of this sort of thing


----------



## Mike_Philippov (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 3, 2009)

kewel stuff


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Isn't example 9 from Gray Pianos Flying? Sounds like it...

sick licks 



ShadyDavey said:


> Its a good lesson - I have tabs if anyone wants for some reason.



yes please!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 8, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Isn't example 9 from Gray Pianos Flying? Sounds like it...
> 
> sick licks
> 
> ...



Sure thing - I'll get them uploaded in a bit as I have stuffs to do first.

Edit:

Uploaded. Also got some backing tracks and so on kicking about - feel free to poke me if you need.


----------

